# vanrobaeys turbohydrate



## johnpigeon63 (Sep 25, 2009)

what is seedmix-vanrobaeys turbohydrate
when do you use it and were can i get it


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

johnpigeon63 said:


> what is seedmix-vanrobaeys turbohydrate
> when do you use it and were can i get it


Sorry, I never heard of it. 

But, I am curious why you would want to know where to get it, if you don't know what it is ?


----------

